# Are there any head units with built-in CANBUS?



## afgun (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a Pontiac G8, and the radio has the HVAC controls (CANBUS) built into it. So if I replace the factory head unit, I have to have HVAC controls somehow.

I have an Android unit now that has a faceplate with built-in HVAC controls, but I am not satisfied with the unit, and am looking to replace it with something else. But the sticker here is the climate controls.

Does anyone make a head unit with built-in CANBUS that I could write my own climate control app for? Or am I stuffed out into the realm of complete DIY? I have been investigating using a raspberry PI as the basis for a new radio, but was thinking that if there was a product out there that I could leverage, I might go that route instead.


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

Have you checked to see if the Maestro RR interface is available for your vehicle? If it is you can swap out for any double din beadunit that has Maestro compatibly. Your vehicle might be slightly too old for that, though. But, that's where I would start looking.


----------



## afgun (Aug 6, 2016)

I actually did look into this previously, but alas it's not supported and the company (rightly?) believes that volume would be too low to develop the firmware to support the G8. Good call though!

There is another solution already available from Folcik, but IMNSHO it doesn't look good and detracts from interiors where it's installed.

This is why I'm hoping to do something integrated with the head unit itself.

The other solution that I'm considering is to get a factory climate controller from something like the climate controller from the 2014-15 Impala and either hack the controller if possible, or just use it as a button front for a controller.

I'm also looking for a G8 radio faceplate to disassemble to see if maybe I could use the controls portion (or maybe the whole thing) to do my own thing with.


Thanks for any input...


----------



## McNugget (Mar 25, 2016)

I have a 2004 Cadillac CTS and its a similar story. I checked Maestro RR and it doesnt have compatibility. Any others? I guess in order for Canbus to work, they'd have to license the proprietary code for the ECM. In the case of GM, its pretty expensive. If you want Tech 2, their computer diagnostic tool, its around $600 just for the license. I imagine the radio's price would reflect that.


----------



## afgun (Aug 6, 2016)

Actually, you don't need to license any code, just study the messages flowing on the CANBUS. For the G8, some folks over at pcmhacking.net have done a great job of this and created the "GMLAN Bible" that has numerous messages. I have an RPi and a Carberry and will be doing some experimenting to ensure that I can manipulate the HVAC and get its status as a starting point. Steering wheel controls are already identified and numerous people use them successfully. So it's definitely doable; I was just hoping that there was a head unit that already had the CAN hardware in it so that I didn't have to cobble something together. Ah well, DIY is a fun way to learn it anyhow.


----------

